# Passing Mucus no stool



## Janei

Please can someone reassure me? I have had quite a bad week with a lot of bloat, wind and pain following some stressful times.Today, I am passing just wind and mucus only in large globs! It's like being incontinent as each time I feel like passing wind, the mucus comes out too!I was diagnosed with IBS a couple of years ago and often see a lot of mucus but when it is on its own like this it really freaks me out.Does anyone else suffer with this and is there any way to try to reduce it?Please can someone take the time to reply as I rely so much on your wisdom, kindness and experiences.ThanksJane xx


----------



## BQ

Try to relax...Here is some info:http://ibdcrohns.about.com/od/relatedconditions/f/mucusstool.htm


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

Jane I suffer from the same thing and you have described it perfectly. It is truly miserable.I would certainly talk to a doctor if this is new and it is not going away on its own. I don't know what to suggest as a treatment as there can be many causes, besides IBS. It's best to get it diagnosed by a professional.Jeff


----------



## Janei

Jeffrey Roberts said:


> Jane I suffer from the same thing and you have described it perfectly. It is truly miserable.I would certainly talk to a doctor if this is new and it is not going away on its own. I don't know what to suggest as a treatment as there can be many causes, besides IBS. It's best to get it diagnosed by a professional.Jeff


Thanks Jeff,I have discussed this on several occasions with my Consultant and he seems to feel that it is just IBS! However, I am now on my second day of this and it is not stopping. I have not had a BM yesterday or today, as yet, so it may be linked to Constipation. Mostly though it just happens for no reason that I can think of and then takes a couple of days to clear up.Any one else have any ideas what this is caused by or how to stop/ reduce it?BQ: Are you suggesting that I may be impacted (I read your link, thanks) I have had a BM tho not too big, a couple of days ago and am passing wind etc. You worried me a little - should I go to A+E just in case. I may be constipated but am now worried that I am impacted without realising it. I do have bloat and am uncomfortable but that is fairly common. I also have been a lot more windy over the past couple of weeks. Am so confused as to what to do now. Jeff - what causes yours usually?Thanks both,Jane xx


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

Certainly constipation can give you this, especially if it is impacted; however, if it was impacted you may have a lot of pain and perhaps be nauseated.I have also been diagnosed with Crohn's disease in addition to IBS and the mucous bm's are usually an indication to me that my Crohn's is flaring. I realize that Crohn's doesn't usually have mucous, but for some reason mine does. That's not to say that your mucous bm's are Crohn's or Ulcerative Colitis. You may have a bowel bug which can also produce a lot of mucous. By any chance were you recently taking an antibiotic, perhaps in the last 4-6 mths?We can keep speculating as to the cause, but It is so important to have a conversation with a doctor that knows your symptoms.Jeff


----------

